# Problems with Dell XPS m1330



## xJordan360 (Feb 17, 2010)

My Dell XPS m1330 laptop will not recognize my AC adapter.
I went into the BIOS, and under battery it says "AC Adapter: Unknown device installed".
The adapter will supply the unit with power, but will not charge the battery.
"Plugged in, not charging."

Not sure if the problem is related, but PCI bus3, function 1 Device 3 has no driver, and I'm not sure what it is. When I looked in everest, the Hardware ID was listed as PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_02091028&REV_12 and it said the Device is Ricoh RL5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter.

Any ideas?


----------

